# acer aspire E15 windows 8.1 problem



## deaddrop (Jun 9, 2005)

Hi, i have an aspire E15 running on windows 8.1 that cannot run. After the power it will
say "preparing automatic repair,then diagnosing your pc and repairing disk errors", and this 
take a never ending cycle. There will be a time that it will boot up but laptop is so slow and 
always hung up.I also noticed that my avast antivirus is always off.I tried turning it on but will not.
But at the moment, its just the cycle of the repairing disk error and it is stuck in there. Any advice
will be appreciated.Thanks in advance.


----------



## deaddrop (Jun 9, 2005)

follow up...i was able to fix my laptop for a while by making a recovery usb and trying all the options. I was able to refresh my laptop but it took a lot of hours of scanning. I lost some softwares i installed outside the store. But last night, the laptop restarted by itself and it cannot boot up again. It says no bootable device.But when i put on my recovery usb it can go to the trouble shooting and when i choose to refresh, a message will come out saying the drive where windows is installed is lock...any suggestions how to fix? thanks in advance...


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

> then diagnosing your pc and repairing disk errors",


It is my opinion that your hard drive is failing and you have bad sectors

I am sorry you did not receive a reply to your first post

I would run chkdsk /r via command prompt from recovery - not of course on the X drive at recovery as that is the ram drive created for the recovery to run but on C drive

You may have to boot from the Installation media
https://www.microsoft.com/en-gb/software-download/windows8

and use that to attempt automatic repair and if not cmd prompt for chkdsk

The drive locked message is most likely due to the failure of the file system due to the corruption

OR run one of the checks from here on a boot CD outside of windows
http://www.carrona.org/hddiag.html

OR if you can get into setup or Acer Diagnostics - run a check on SMART from the firmware setup


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

> It is my opinion that your hard drive is failing


I also suspected that when I read this thread earlier.

---------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## deaddrop (Jun 9, 2005)

i run a startup repair...it says attempting to repair then it says, pc needs to be repaired
error code Oxc000025...require device not connected
recovery files or installation media
winload.efi (missing)

i burn the iso file of windows 8.1 on a dvd but dont know what to do, pls.advice...


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Boot from the install DVD
Click *Repair your computer* or press R
Select *Troubleshoot*
Select *Command Prompt*
*when* the cmd prompt loads type
C:
press enter
if you then get to a C prompt type
chkdsk /r
press enter
report result please


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Did you just burn that .ISO file to a DVD or did you make it a bootable DVD?

--------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## deaddrop (Jun 9, 2005)

chkdsk cannot runbcoz the volume is in use by another process.Chkdsk may run if this volume is dismounted first.
All opened handles to this volume would then be invalid.
would you like to force a dismount on this volume?<Y/N>

so what to do next?


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

type Y and then check on the results if bad sectors are shown


----------



## deaddrop (Jun 9, 2005)

finish the scan up to stage 5
windows has scanned the file system and found no problems.No further action is required.
0 bad sectors.
i exit and reboot...and went back to need to repair and same error code and the missing
file winload.efi


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

try on reboot to dvd
repair your computer
troubleshoot
advanced options
automatic repair
It MAY work using the install media as against the recovery drive

If that does not work go back again to boot from dvd
advanced options
troubleshoot
startup settings
disable early launch anti malware

If that does not work we will proceed when you reply


----------



## deaddrop (Jun 9, 2005)

no automatic repair option so i just choose startup repair. Result is startup repair cannot repair pc
log file: \system32\logfiles\srt\srt trail.txt

no stratup settings option too so i just did another startup repair...same results


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

*Get to Windows Startup Settings in the Windows Recovery Environment*
If you can't start your PC, follow these instructions to get to the Windows Recovery Environment. You'll need to connect a keyboard to complete the steps.


Do one of the following, depending on whether you have installation media (such as a DVD or USB flash drive):
If you have installation media for Windows 8.1, start your computer from the installation media. Insert the DVD or USB flash drive and restart your computer. If you see a message asking you to "Press any key to boot from DVD," do so. If you don't see the message, you might need to change the boot order in your computer's BIOS settings so that it first starts from the DVD or USB. When you see the *Install Windows *page, tap or click* Repair your computer *to start the Windows Recovery Environment.
If you don't have installation media, use the power button to restart your computer three times. This will start the Windows Recovery Environment.

In the Windows Recovery Environment, on the *Choose an option screen*, tap or click* Troubleshoot*.
Tap or click *Startup Settings*. If you don't see *Startup Settings*, tap or click *Advanced options*, and then tap or click *Startup Settings*.
Tap or click *Restart*, and then wait while your computer restarts.
On the *Startup Settings* screen, choose an option.
Sign in to your computer with a user account that has administrator rights.
See above and check again please


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

SORRY I have I think given you the wrong info
I do not think you can access startup settings from the install media
On the lock screen if it gets that far click the power button to the lower right and then holding down the shift key
click restart

If you cannot get to the power button go to the cmd prompt from the install media and follow the procedure here

*Windows 8 and 8.1*


Insert the Media (DVD/USB) in your PC and *restart*.

Boot from the media.

Select *Repair Your Computer*.

Select *Troubleshoot*.

Choose *Command Prompt* from the menu :

Type and run the command :

diskpart
Wait for that to load and then type list disk
post what is shown please


----------



## deaddrop (Jun 9, 2005)

microsoft windows version 6.3.9600

x: \sources>diskpart
Microsoft DiskPart version 6.3.9600
copyright <C>1999-2013 Microsoft Corporation
on computer:MININI-7K1DR13

DISKPART> list disk

disk ### status size free dyn gpt
disk 0 online 931gb 128mb *


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Now go back and this time on diskpart after list disk
type
select disk 0
it will reply
disk 0 is now the selected disk
then type
list vol

please check on your computer the entry shown in bold on the example below and TYPE in your reply what is shown for yours or take a camera shot and attach it to your reply

Volume ### Ltr Label Fs Type Size Status Info
---------- --- ----------- ----- ---------- ------- --------- --------
Volume 0 E DVD-ROM 0 B No Media
Volume 1 C NTFS Partition 195 GB Healthy Boot
Volume 2 WINRE NTFS Partition 400 MB Healthy Hidden
*Volume 3 FAT32 Partition 260 MB Healthy System*


----------



## deaddrop (Jun 9, 2005)

this is the result...


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

1. See the image below and the explanation thereon please








That RAW file system is the cause of the problem and you are most unlikely to recover from it.

On a laptop the frequent cause of a damaged hard drive is knocks and jolts while the drive is running

I am reasonably certain you do have a faulty drive and this is evidenced by the


> After the power it will
> say "preparing automatic repair,then diagnosing your pc and repairing disk errors", and this
> take a never ending cycle.


in your opening post

Please go back to diskpart
select disk 0 again
then this time instead of typing list vol
please typew

detail disk

and post those results


----------



## deaddrop (Jun 9, 2005)

so does it mean i need to get a new hard drive. Just want to ask if i can still recover my files on the 
damaged hard drive?


----------



## deaddrop (Jun 9, 2005)

this is the complete result....


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

I think you will find that on the base of the laptop is a removable panel
see image








if yours is as this image the hard drive is to the lower left.
The easy way is to take out that drive - with power and battery disconnected of course
Then buy a SATA enclosure to suit the 2.5 drive, connect it to another computer and access it and retrieve what data you can

The other way although not as easy is to boot the laptop from a Linux disc and see if you can get your data that way copied from the drive to a usb pen and then to another computer when the usb pen is full

The third way and I am not certain how far you will get is to boot back to the installation media and use notepad as here
Cmd Prompt
type
notepad
as here
When you see a Command Prompt, type *notepad* and press Enter to launch a Notepad window. Click File and select Open in the Notepad window.
Ensure you select the All Files option at the bottom of the window, and then click the Computer option.

You can use this Open dialog as if it were a Windows Explorer window - select files and you'll be able to copy and paste them elsewhere. If you connect a USB drive or removable hard drive to your computer, you will be able to copy-paste files onto it

Do not double-click any files or Notepad will try to open them, possibly freezing. If Notepad freezes on you, go back to the Command Prompt window and type *taskmgr* to launch the Task Manager. You can end the frozen Notepad task and re-launch Notepad.

THE EASY way apart from the cost of the enclosure is the removal of the drive but try notepad and see how far you get


----------

